# My Work



## kfuknives

Hello, I just recently became a member of this fine forum and was asked to post some pics of my work. I am a part time knifemaker and have been making knives a little over a year. I make working knives that I hope will be used hard. I like older looking things which is why I make knives the way I do. Wood has become a passion for me, I really like anything crotch, curly, or spalted, but will use burl occasionally. I hope you enjoy the pics!
Had to throw this pic in here! My youngest of four. Thats his normal expression. God help his brothers and sister
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/camping2012020.jpg
First one I ever made by myself. Its pretty rough but the wood is awesome! Walnut
http://i929.Rule #2/albums/ad132/mabowden14/IMAG0130.jpg
Spalted stabilized Elm
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/013-4.jpg
Dyed curly maple
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/007-10.jpg
Ironwood
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/010-3.jpg
Feathered Walnut
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/001-5.jpg
Honey Locust
http://i1192.Rule #2/albums/aa331/kfuknives/007-1.jpg
Sapele
http://i929.Rule #2/albums/ad132/mabowden14/024.jpg
My favorite! Q/S Curly White Oak
http://i929.Rule #2/albums/ad132/mabowden14/chrisknives001-1.jpg
Another White Oak
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/camping2012013.jpg
Honduran Rosewood Burl
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/002.jpg
Curly Shedua
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/023.jpg
Not my style but the customer wanted weird burls, so...
http://i1192.Rule #2/albums/aa331/kfuknives/008.jpg
Stained Myrtle 
http://i1192.Rule #2/albums/aa331/kfuknives/009-1.jpg
Black Palm
http://i1192.Rule #2/albums/aa331/kfuknives/013.jpg
Bocote
http://i1192.Rule #2/albums/aa331/kfuknives/002-9.jpg
Lacewood
http://i929.Rule #2/albums/ad132/mabowden14/P1011840.jpg
Ive also dabbled in gun grips. This was my first set out of Curly Walnut
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/IMG_0421.jpg
My second set out of Amboyna Burl
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/488.jpg


----------



## BangleGuy

Very nice knives! I really like the Curly White Oak. Thanks for sharing!

Eric


----------



## chippin-in

Exceptional work!! Yea that white oak is awesome, but they all are very nice.

Robert


----------



## Twig Man

Love your work!! Do you have a website?


----------



## kfuknives

Thanks for the kind words guys! I don't have a website but have a subforum on another popular knife forum. I don't know all the rules on this forum yet so I won't post it until I find out if its ok. Im not really here to sell knives, I just like working with different species of wood and really like it over here. If you would like a link to my forum just shoot me a PM.(again, if its not breaking any rules)


----------



## HomeBody

Love your knives and grips! I'm a stock maker and I do a little carving. Maybe we can trade some work sometime. Gary
[attachment=6770]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Really nice work and great looking knives, nice gun grips too! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## phinds

Welcome to the forum. Beautiful work.

How was that black palm to work? I've heard it's a bear for splintering.


----------



## txpaulie

Ah yes, guns, knives, and wood...

You, Sir, are welcome here!

P


----------



## Kenbo

That some impressive body of work. They are all gorgeous. The gun stocks look great too. You son looks like he is a handful.  He's got some mischief in him I bet. Great work.


----------



## JMC

Beautiful work.


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful wood and metal work.


----------



## kfuknives

Homebody, outstanding work my friend. We can do some trading for sure!

The little one is a bit of a handful. He is 4 going on 10

The Palm is a pain to work with. I haven't had much trouble with the Black, but the Red is rough. I have to cut my scales thicker because there will be splintering when drilling holes for the pins. Once smoothed out though I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Final Strut

Very nice work man. Do you make all your own blades? I am a sucker for a nice drop point blade and from the pics you posted that seems to be your preferance as well. 

I really like the stained Myrtle and the bocote knive in particular. I like how your blades have the hand made look to them yet. Don't get me wrong a nice shiney blade has it going when it is all polished up but what you have going with yours in my opinion is what a working knife should look like. I can't bring myself to buy a knife and set it on a shelf to look at it. I would really like to learn more about your blades.

Scott


----------



## kfuknives

Thanks Final Strut, yes I make the whole knife from barstock to completion. I decided when I started out that I wanted to make knives for people to use, not sit in a safe. The blade etching came along for that reason. It almost makes you think that it has already been used alot so no worries beating it up!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Impressive ! Really nice craftsmanship. Welcome to the forum.
Scott


----------

